# Murray's Whale Ale



## BreadMurderer (7/2/14)

This beer tastes good but massively over carbonated, I'm blaming it on a bad batch. Makes it almost undrinkable really. Anyone else experienced this recently?


----------



## Bribie G (7/2/14)

I'm not sure if they bottle condition it or pasteurise and force carb it. MHB would know as he has chummy relations with them. If it's bottle conditioned, the problem could be down to the yeast, I understand they use a UK ale yeast and some of those do tend to keep on working in the bottle if it's a batch that got bottled with the gravity still a tad high.


----------



## barls (7/2/14)

Email them through the contact section and let them know mate


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/2/14)

My first few experiences with Murray's (bottled) beers were overcarbed shit, haven't bought one since and life has been mostly good. Chalk it up to experience? 

I'm sure they are delicious from the keg. 

Type "overcarbed murrays" into google.


----------



## sp0rk (8/2/14)

the last two 4 packs I've bought have been way over carbed
however on tap at the brewery has always been awesome
+1 for emailing Shawn


----------



## Bribie G (8/2/14)

As sp0rk says. Tidal Pete and I sank a few in the pub opposite MHB's old premises last year, perfectly served. Whale Ale was the beer that finally persuaded me to buy a sack of wheat. :beerbang:


----------



## BreadMurderer (8/2/14)

Email sent, lets see what they say.


----------



## Bribie G (8/2/14)

BM you've hit the ground running.  Found any Irn Bru yet?


----------



## BreadMurderer (8/2/14)

Haha! I know, diving in at the deep end and all that. Coles has Irn Bru! Found it when doing my first shop.


----------



## maxim0200 (8/2/14)

I have no refrence appart from hearing it on the am radio but i thought they were going to stop making the whale ale?
Please tell me im wrong or i am thinking of something else as i hate seeing small beers getting axed!


----------



## Rurik (8/2/14)

It is one of their biggest selling beers. I don't think it is going to be axed.


----------



## davelovesbeer (8/2/14)

Did the brewery tour there last week (no samples for my $5 though  ). The guy said they bottles were bottle conditioned.

Salamander point bowling club has it on tap for $4.30 though. Cant complain about that.


----------



## mkstalen (8/5/14)

Same experience here. Got a 4 pack as a gift and they're way over carbed, but I've had it on tap and it's been fine. Pretty sure the label says they're bottle conditioned. 

Sent from my Samsung S3 using Tapatalk.


----------

